# Clever Hubby



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

My very clever husband crated this feeder for our babies the other day and I though I'd share. It is made out of a large tomato cage. He cut off the long wires that go into the ground, then wrapped it in 12 guage fencing (making sure that all the wires were cut bluntly so there would be nothing sharp sticking out), then he fastened a grain pan with zip ties to catch the leaves of hay.

It took him about 20 minutes and cost less than $7.00. The babies love it and so do I.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

NICE! :thumb:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice! I want one!
M.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Clever hubby indeed! Very nice! LOVE the cost too!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback ~ my husband is going to laugh that I shared his little creation. He was very worried about it ~ thought it either wouldn't work or the goats wouldn't like it.


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG I love that!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! You have a very talented and sweet husband! That is an awesome little hay feeder! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Very Cool! Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it! great job!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, what a great idea! Clever hubby, indeed.  

I've been wracking my brain trying to find good hay feeder instructions, as my hubby wants to build one, rather than buy one. 
This is perfect, I have some tomato cages I'm not going to be using...they are now going to be turned into hay feeders...Yay!!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very cool! :thumb:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Boergoat1234  I love this feeder so do the babies. :lovey:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------

